# [GentooFR] Le Site

## maxtoo

Je gére le site http://www.gentoofr.org depuis un peu prés 2mois et demi. Je poste

ce message car je m'inquiéte un peu de son avenir.

Il y a un manque de participation de la communauté, c'est surement de ma faute.

Je me pose plusieurs questions :

```
Est-qu'il n'est pas assez connu ?
```

```
Est-ce qu'il ne vous plais pas, le contenu n'est pas de bonne qualité ?
```

Si c'est le cas, comment l'améliorer ?

```
Cela ne vous intéresse pas ?
```

```
L'équipe de GentooFR gére mal le site ?
```

Enfin je me pose ces questions peut-être pour rien. Vous allez peut-être aussi trouver mon post un peu 

ridicule, mais vu le manque de participation qui n'étais pas le cas avant que je le gére avec babykart et quelques autres personnes.

Voila.

maxtoo

----------

## Dais

Un peu dur de répondre vu que le site n'est pas vraiment accessible en ce moment  :Razz: 

Mais perso je cherche une communauté active et elle est présente ici. Et si je cherche des documentations il y a le site de gentoo, et si par contre c'est des howto, le site gentoo-wiki est là pour ça. Je vois pas trop ce qui me manquerait dans cet ensemble là.

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense que Dais a raison - en fait, gentoofr serait surement une addition splendide a ce forum, mais en tant que projet separe, je ne sais pas s'il y a un avenir etant donne la masse d'information qui est deja disponible ..

Ceci dit, hein, pour ce que j'en sais - moi je fais des ordis pas de la socio-politique..

----------

## kernelsensei

Perso, je vais de temps en temps sur le forum gentoofr, mais sans plus, mon activité est surtout concentree sur le forum french de gentoo.org ..

Il me semble que le site a ete mort pendant un bon moment non ? peut etre que pendant cette periode, la communaute francophone s'est rattachée au forum french de gentoo.org qui est a present plein de ressources, et qui rend un forum gentoofr obselete.

Je pense que pour ce qui concerne les astuces / documentation, mieux vaut tout centraliser sur 1 forum (ou en // sur le wiki gentoo), plutot que de dispatcher des morceaux sur gentoofr.org, gentoo.org,  ... Car en centralisant les infos, on facilite les recherches.

Pour faire simple, je ne vais pas souvent sur gentoofr car je ne vois pas ce qu'il m'apporte de plus que la doc gentoo.org et forums.gentoo.org

Donc pour que ca marche, il faut trouver LE truc qui manque .. et la pour l'instant je ne vois pas trop !

----------

## Trevoke

Disons que la doc sur E17 est super bien faite, mais qu'est-ce qu'il manque? Une vraie explication des outils.

Ca c'est encore un territoire inexplore (parce que, bon, pas encore cree lol) mais c'est bien sympa.. Quelque chose a quoi penser.

----------

## titix

Dommage qu'il tourne sous debian... ca casse le mythe ! Mais sivit ne fait pas dans le gentoo il me semble, m'enfin faut leur demander mais j'ai un doute.

En tant que technicien chez un hébergeur, si le staff gentoofr souhaite passer sur un serveur gentoo avec un prix négociable qu'ils me contacte  :Smile: 

Je précise que ce n'est pas dans un but commercial que je dis ca, c'est pourquoi je m'engage à vendre / louer le serveur à nos coût d'achats si ca les interesses.

C'est un hébergeur relativement connu, ayant bonne réputation.

Voilà, si ca peux faire avancer le schmilblik  :Wink: 

----------

## maxtoo

Merci pour vos remarques

 *titix wrote:*   

> Dommage qu'il tourne sous debian... ca casse le mythe ! Mais sivit ne fait pas dans le gentoo il me semble, m'enfin faut leur demander mais j'ai un doute.
> 
> En tant que technicien chez un hébergeur, si le staff gentoofr souhaite passer sur un serveur gentoo avec un prix négociable qu'ils me contacte 
> 
> Je précise que ce n'est pas dans un but commercial que je dis ca, c'est pourquoi je m'engage à vendre / louer le serveur à nos coût d'achats si ca les interesses.
> ...

 

Ca fait 2 jours qu'il tourne sur un serveur debian, je ne pense pas que ca soit un gros probléme

----------

## sireyessire

 *http://www.gentoofr.org/ wrote:*   

> Placeholder page
> 
> If you are just browsing the web
> 
> The owner of this web site has not put up any web pages yet. Please come back later.
> ...

 

bon déjà c'est sympa comme page d'accueil... :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, je suis pas sûr que ça puisse réellement bien marcher car:

c'est pas un site officiel (mais ça veut rien dire, il y a des contre-exemples)

il est juste dédié au francophones, donc il y a pas les posts anglophone entre autres qui sont quand même une mine d'informations. Et oui, le communauté française amha même si elle s'évertue à promouvoir la langue de Corneille, bénéficie énormément de la dynamique des posts anglais. La plupart des réponses se trouvent aussi là bas, et statistiquement il y a plus de chances pour que quelqu'un trouve une solution rapidement vu la masse des personnes qui lisent.

Voilà mes 50 öres.

Sinon, personnellement, j'y suis jamais allé parce que j'avais entendu parlé de ce site mais pas eu le temps/l'envie pressante d'y aller. J'aime bien aller sur les autres forums (oui il y a un monde à côté du French  :Wink:  ), et que donc cette configuration me convient bien. Je suis même pas certain, si par malheur le French venait à lentement migrer vers d'autres cieux, de suivre le mouvement.

Bon sans rancune j'espère ( et c'est pas personnel hein, faut pas faire la gueule  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part je lis régulierement les HOWTO du site ils sont parfois bien pratique. Mais si j'ai qqch à poster/publier je préfere le faire sur le forum (ici).

----------

## truz

Un truc que j'aimerai avoir au sujet de Gentoo sont des infos sur la disponibilités des ebuilds: les nouveautés, celles en prépartion et quand elles seront dispo. C'est peut-être dispo ailleurs, je n'ai pas vraiment cherché... (sûrement dans des ML mais je ne trouve pas ça très conviviale). Peut-être déjà le faire pour les applis les plus utilisées, car pour toutes les applis dispo dans portage c'est sûrement trop ambitieux !

A part ce type d'info, des "actus gentoo", je ne vois pas trop ce que gentoofr pourrait apporter de plus par rapport aux sites existants  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Voila : http://packages.gentoo.org/  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Et si tu veux suivre de plus pres la rentrée de certains ebuild, cherche làbà: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## Beber

Pour suivre la rentrée des ebuilds, je vais sur #gentoo-commits sur irc.freenode.org, c'est génial comme chan  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Voila : http://packages.gentoo.org/ 

 

Excellent, exactement ce que je n'osai demander !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## papedre

Salut Maxtto, 

Je te donne mon avis ( celui d'un debutant sous Gentoo & Linux).

Tout d'abord, je ne connaisais pas ce site.

1. Sur la section Forum 

  En effet, lors de l'install de Gentoo, il est necessaire de lire la doc (contrairement à une Mandrake qui marche toute seule). Donc, pour la doc, le site de référence est naturellement Gentoo.org.

Ensuite, lorsque l'on cherche sur un forum, on va naturellement sur celui forums.gentoo.org. Et comme, le forum French est très convial (merci à tous les participants) et avec ENORMENT de post, je ne vois pas l'interet d'aller chercher ailleurs ( pour les forums).

Ensuite, quand je trouve pas, Google est mon Ami...   et la malheureusement, je ne pense pas avoir été sur ton site pour trouver une reponse à mon besoins.

Et donc, j'aurais tendance à rejoindre les avis des autres utilisateurs en disant, je préfére avoir une information à 1 seul endroit.

Donc, pour moi, le forum restera celui ci. ( d'autant plus que j'ai remarqué des post en doublon par rapport à ceux que l'on trouve ici, et les meme utilisateurs)

Pour conclure, je ne vois dans pas la place du forum pour la Gentoo.

2. Les autres parties su site

A mon avis, pour que le site marche, il faut trouver un besoin des utilisateurs Gentoo, non rempli actuellement.

  - forum   : ici

  - Doc      : Gentoo.org 

  - How-to  :  Wiki + forum.

Personnellement, en tant que débutant , ce qui me manque le plus, c'est un guide pour se retrouver dans le nombre d'application disponible sous Gentoo. 

Le site Packages.gentoo.org est bien sympa, mais je ne suis jamais sur d'utiliser le bon programme. 

Je te donne un exemple, j'ai voulu utilisé un programme pour lire les Newsgroups ( Binaire). J'ai du en installer 5(Pan, Klibido, bnr2, glitter...) . Pour finalement faire un choix( et encore je ne suis pas sur de mon coup). Et cela je peux te donner les même exemples pour tous les types de programme que j'ai voulu installer.

Il y aurait peux etre qq chose à faire de ce coté là afin de pouvoir connaitre par Environnement (Kde, Gnome...)  le Top des programmes utilisés. ( ainsi qu'une petite doc d'utilisation).

En espérant que ton site arrive à se faire une place dans le monde Gentoo. 

A+

----------

## korosv

Pour ma part, cela fait un plus de 6 mois que je me suis mis réellement sur la Gentoo ...

Et évidement je me suis servis des docs de gentoo.org pour l'installation.

Puis je suis tombé sur gentoofr.org via des recherches google, où j'ai trouvé pas mal d'informations.

En fait c'est le point fort de ton site : centraliser les tutos/astuces/ et autres informations concernant Gentoo.

En fait je croyais que gentooFR et ce forum étaient extrement liés, étant donné qu'on retrouve des noms 

comme babykart, prodigy qui sont très actif sur ce forum (ou étaient).

Mais il est vrai qu'on est réticent à émettre un post sur tes forums, puisque c'est ici que toute la communauté

francaise de Gentoo se retrouve.

Je trouve gentooFR très bien fait graphiquement et agréable à lire ... Les forums sont

bien organisés, et ne souffrent que du manque de fréquentation ...

Je pense que si tu continues à concentrer l'activité de ton site en tant que centre de documentation, cela

peut faire venir les gens petit à petit ...

----------

## truz

 *papedre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, en tant que débutant , ce qui me manque le plus, c'est un guide pour se retrouver dans le nombre d'application disponible sous Gentoo. 
> 
> Le site Packages.gentoo.org est bien sympa, mais je ne suis jamais sur d'utiliser le bon programme. 
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il manque un guide complet et simple et à jour des applis les meilleures dans leur domaine, mais ça ne relève pas spécifiquement de Gentoo de dire quels sont les meilleurs programmes pour tel ou tel besoin, plutôt de Linux en général... (ok, il y a bien lea-linux qui fait un tel guide mais je ne le trouve pas vraiment à jour, c'est dommage  :Sad:  )

----------

## maxtoo

Déjà merci pour toutes vos remarques  :Very Happy: 

En ce qui concerne les forums de GentooFR, franchement, ce n'est pas le premier soucis que je me fais, et j'ai vraiment bcp hésité pour la création des forums.

Sinon pour GentooFR, vous voudriez plus d'informations et de documentations sur des applications, et les nouveaux ebuilds.. nouveautés quoi  :Very Happy: 

merci encore

maxtoo

----------

## maxv

il faudrait peut etre faire un raprochement avec les forums french, gentoofr et l'équipe francaise du wiki-gentoo... Quitte à faire de gentoofr le support francophone officiel de Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## maxtoo

Seul le site http://gentoo.org est officiel

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

en fait ce qui serait bien de faire c'est que gentoofr soit trés à jour du coté Gnu et aussi du coté gentoo , et aussi enoncer par exemple des grands evenements de soft dans portage comme la sortie de e17 en unstable ou autre .... avec plains de petits ebluids maison  :Very Happy:  çà serai simpas.....

----------

## maxv

je le sais bien maxtoo seulement je me dit que si les responsables du forum french sont d'accord avec cette idée peut etre qu'un rapprochement entre le forum officiel et gentoofr serait possible... si c'est concluant gentoofr pourrait devenir le site de support francophone (l'officiel j'entend).

Ca apporterai à la france un véritable portail officel gentoo vers lequel les utilisateurs pourraient se tourner (le forum peut paraitre rebutant au premier abord) et le forum french maintiendrai la communauté et s'occuperai de l'entreaide telle qu'elle existe aujourd'hui, cad avec productivité (bcp plus que sur les forums gentoofr je pense) mais surtout entre aide et "l'esprit de groupe".

En ce qui me concerne personnellement, je trouve que c'est les news qui manquent sur gentoofr. Comme l'a dit gentoo_lover, des news sur l'actu gnu avec une petite focalisation sur gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *maxv wrote:*   

> En ce qui me concerne personnellement, je trouve que c'est les news qui manquent sur gentoofr. Comme l'a dit gentoo_lover, des news sur l'actu gnu avec une petite focalisation sur gentoo 

 

Ben tu as plusieurs solutions: la plus utile pour le reste de ta vie: APPRENDRE l'anglais.  :Wink: 

sinon tu jongles avec les GWN+linuxfr

mais c'est pas un XOR mais un OR donc tu as le droit de faire un mix des deux.

----------

## Trevoke

.. Ou alors tu lis la GWN en francais ...

----------

## maxv

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Ben tu as plusieurs solutions: la plus utile pour le reste de ta vie: APPRENDRE l'anglais. 

 Je te remercie du conseil mais tu preche en terrain conquis : je suis bilingue et partage ma vie entre Londres, les Etats Unis et la France  :Wink: 

----------

## Faust_

personnellement j'aime bien gentoofr

je passe y faire un petit tour quasiment tous les jours mais je poste peu car il ne se passe pas grand chose sur les forums, malheureusement...

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> la plus utile pour le reste de ta vie: APPRENDRE l'anglais. 

 

pour repondre a ca, je suis d'accord, il est utile de connaitre un minimum l'anglais mais malgres tout le francais reste ma langue "naturelle" donc si je peux trouver les infos dans cette langue ca ne me deplait pas   :Wink: 

----------

## maxtoo

Je viens de faire rapidement une page : http://app.gentoofr.org

Dites moi si je suis completement à coté de la plaque ?? 

maxtoo  :Very Happy: 

PS : ce n'est qu'un exemple, et ce n'est pas fini.

----------

## Neuromancien

Le forum de GentooFr n'est pas très actif.

----------

